# Newb alert. 18x18x24 zoo med



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

So I've been lurking for a while now and decided to dive in to this neat hobby a few weeks ago. I've been keeping a reef tank for about 7 years now and figured I'd give dry land a try! My plan is to eventually make this a home for a pair of banded leucs in a couple months once it's been planted for a while and well established. 

Here is where is stands as of today. 

Last night I siliconed everything into place for the background. 


Today I used the black waterfall expanding foam and filled in the gaps on the background. 


My next plan of action is to trim and shape up the foam after it dries. Probably give it a day or two. My original plan was to go the coco fiber route but I've now decided to use the hygrolon material and cover up the foam that way. Then I'm going to try the moss and epiphyte plants on the hygrolon. I also plan on hiding my fogger hose in the top of the long cork tube on the right side and have the fog come out of the bottom of it. 
Thanks for lookin so far and feel free to let me know what you think! I'm new to this and any comments or constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated! 
Kuhny


----------



## toostrange (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome to the group my name is Brian and I'm a frog addict. Haha seriously welcome. Just remember frogs are like potato chips can't have just one. Leucs were my first,great frogs you're gonna love em. Looks good so far !


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Welcome!
I like the idea of fog coming out of the cork tube. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys! My first experience with expanding foam has made me realize a little goes a long way lol. The foam has expanded quite a bit from my picture. Guess I'll be doing quite a bit of trimming tomorrow. 

I have a question for everyone. I want to plants some epiphytes into the cork background. Will I need to make some holes in the expandin foam for water to escape or will te porous cork bark be enough already? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## jaybugg13 (Dec 9, 2013)

Depending on the plants water needs you can either directly mount the plant (little water required) or use a varying amount of sphagnum moss around the roots to provide a moist rooting substrate.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Finally got around to putting the hygrolon on the background tonight. Wow, this was a much bigger pain than I expected. I used a glove on one hand and had a free hand exposed which was a big time mistake. I'll have glue on my hand for the next week and I mean all of my hand. I really hope moss and plants grow in on this stuff because it won't look very good if it doesnt. Here's a pic of the finished product.


I've been slowly collecting all the equipment I need and plan on setting the viv up in its finally resting place this weekend and ordering plants sometime next week! I plan on letting it grow in for at least 6-8 weeks before I think about ordering frogs. 

Let me know how u guys think my first attempt using hygrolon looks!


----------



## mykoe817 (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking good dude. I just got my hygrolon in. Can't wait to plan out a build with it. Waiting on word from randommind if he's going to make it down this way in the next few months. 

Looking forward to seeing your progress with this build!

How will you be doing your drainage layer?


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comment man! I'm going to be using Josh's frogs drainage layer. It's really light weight so I think it will work well. I'm not sure who randommind is (I'm a newb haha) is he a pro in the hygrolon game? I've got high hopes for this viv so hopefully it will turn out like I envision it will! I plan on coating the hygrolon with a moss mixture after everything dries and I get my drainage layer and substrate down and then I can get to planting this thing. Just hope the hygrolon works out for me because man was it a job getting it in there. If I have any advice for you with the hygrolon make sure to precut everything before you start, that's where I went wrong. I cut as I went after I was letting the glue get sticky and that is what caused me the most headaches, trying to cut the stuff with sticky hands/gloves.


----------



## mykoe817 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am new around here as well. 

Haha thanks for the advice. Randommind is v-scape terrariums. You can find him on the forum. I did a good amount of research before reaching out to him with questions. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1699258

His terrariums are of exceptional quality.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

In my experience the black foam doesn't usually stay adhered to the glass so just look out for that. With the black foam I usually silicone the glass. However maybe it was just me, but I have heard it peeling away in the past with different people...


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

B-NICE said:


> In my experience the black foam doesn't usually stay adhered to the glass so just look out for that. With the black foam I usually silicone the glass. However maybe it was just me, but I have heard it peeling away in the past with different people...



Singling out foam just because it's black is wrong. 

I have had no issues with black foam. I think brand would have to be mentioned. Touch 'n Foam works great and you don't have to then mess with silicone.


----------



## Limitedjive (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome to the hobby. I started with reefing then to darts and i've gotta say darts are probably more addicting...now my office if full of em. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/159266-office.html


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I feel bad for my reef right now, I've kind if neglected it since I started this build, I need to do a water change asap lol. As for the black foam I hope it stays stuck to te background, you guys are making me nervous. Got my false bottom and substrate in tonight and set up my mister. Let's know what you guys think about how I have the cork and wood set up. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep it this way or change it. Plan on ordering plants in the nex couple days! Probably apply my moss mix to the hygrolon tomorrow evening as well. 

Here's a pic!


----------



## shawq0x01 (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it with plants in it and moss coving that background. I'm using black foam in one of my tanks; granted it has not been up and running for that long (a few months) but have not had any issues with it so far.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comment I can't wait to get plants in this thing either! My plants with be here Friday. I'm not really satisfied with the large log so I ordered some Malaysian drift wood that I think will look better. I'll post pics when I get everything planted. Also thinking about getting a small fan for some air flow for the plants. Does anyone have any suggestions about a fan? I'm thinking about getting a computer fan off eBay like 40 mm but I'm not sure how hard wiring one of those would be


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

ecichlid said:


> Singling out foam just because it's black is wrong.
> 
> I have had no issues with black foam. I think brand would have to be mentioned. Touch 'n Foam works great and you don't have to then mess with silicone.


Ok let me say in my experience with Great Stuff Pond n Stone, I experienced peeling. I've used Touch n Foam, but have siliconed the glass for safety.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I always press a nylon screen into a few vertical strips of silicone on the glass and silicone the wood to that before using the foam. It's lasted a couple years so far. When you look at the back you can see the foam and silicone all grabbing the screen. Glass just doesn't have enough surface area for the foam to grab, especially once the foam and wood pieces are waterlogged IMO. I've never heard of it falling off but I started making tanks before I knew about the forum and have just stuck with it because it only adds one day to the build time. I don't think yours will fall off but I was nervous so that's what I did


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi, 
Excellent start ! 
"newb alert" my *ss, it seems you have been making tanks for years  

I would personaly switch the piece of cork and wood. The cork really allows great support for plants (attach tons of broms) and would give more volume. Thought the layout looks great right now, kinda like a dead hollow tree lying on the ground. 
I guess it really depends on what kind of plantation you're looking for. 

Regards,


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

L8apex said:


> I always press a nylon screen into a few vertical strips of silicone on the glass and silicone the wood to that before using the foam. It's lasted a couple years so far. When you look at the back you can see the foam and silicone all grabbing the screen. Glass just doesn't have enough surface area for the foam to grab, especially once the foam and wood pieces are waterlogged IMO. I've never heard of it falling off but I started making tanks before I knew about the forum and have just stuck with it because it only adds one day to the build time. I don't think yours will fall off but I was nervous so that's what I did



This makes sense that once it gets waterlogged it doesn't have enough surface area to keep hold of. I will def use the mesh idea the next time I start a build (hopefully it will be awhile and my foam background stays attached!)
Thanks for the idea though, that's pretty clever.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

snake54320 said:


> Hi,
> Excellent start !
> "newb alert" my *ss, it seems you have been making tanks for years
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment! I didn't like the long skinny piece of wood so I ordered a piece of Malaysian drift wood that I think will look muck better. I plan on attaching some broms to it and hopefully will allow for more vertical area the frogs will utilize. I believe they'll climb the background but most of it is pretty flat area. As for being my first build I've gotta say all the great tanks and ideas on this forum helped me tremendously. Trust me I'm not smart enough to come up with something like this on my own lol and it's still nothing great compared to a lot of tanks I've seen.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Got the tank planted last night! I decided I just didn't like the long skinny piece of wood in the center so I took it out and am gonna replace it with a piece of Malaysian drift wood I'm still waiting on. I'm jus going to put a few broms on it and then the tank will be in grow out mode. Being my first attempted at mounting epiphytes I'm fairly happy with how it turned out. Hopefully once it all grows in it will look really neat. 

Here's a couple pics





Feelin foggy


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Little update on my viv. I think I finally have everything in that I want! I didn't like the skinny piece of wood in the center so I got a piece of Malaysian drift wood. I like it much better but it covers up a lot of my background. Let me know what you guys think about how it looks now. Don't be afraid to be critical if you see something you might not like. I'm not sure if it's too cluttered or not so help me out. 



Some other random pics




Maybe my favorite plant right now


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Great looking viv!! Love the cork tube laying on the bottom.That brom with the purple is awesome, what's it called?


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comment! I really like the cork tube, it reminds me of an old hollow log you would see laying in the woods. I'm hoping it will eventually become covered in moss and plants. My moss mix I put all over it and my hygrolon is just now starting to sprout fresh growth. I'm hoping it will take off soon. The brom is a Neoregelia Chinese Laquer I got from glassbox tropicals. It was my first time trying them and I was really happy with them and will use them again. 

Been really hard getting the broms mounted and the new wood put into place with this



Broke my 3rd and 4th metacarpals under the knuckle diving in a softball game for a ball. Good thing I'm lefties handed I guess haha. Probably going to try and wait another 4-6 weeks before I get frogs. The wait is killing me!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I hope you get well soon. Frogs may have to wait a little!


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

4-6 weeks wich will allow great plant growth ! 
Beautiful plants and layout  

I wish you a good recovery.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes guys! Probably won't do much with the viv for a few weeks, just try and let it grow in some. Might order a fan to get some air movement going on in the tank, I think it may need some


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

My temp have been getting into the upper 70s during the day it stays between 75-78, is the acceptable or do I need to find a way to lower it and if so how?


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Where is the thermometer in the tank and what does it drop to overnight?


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

It's on the side glass about halfway down and it gets in the low 70s sometimes high 60s at night


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I think that would be ok for most darts, just make sure it doesn't get any higher


----------



## DarkAGEdefect (Dec 18, 2013)

Looks great nice and clean hope the moss fills in your background


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

here's a couple pics I took with a better camera



you can see the moss starting to grow in this one


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Got my hard cast off today! Only had to wear it for 2 weeks which was awesome because it was miserable. Have to wear a brace for 4 weeks but on another note my frogs will be coming Thursday! I'm pretty excited, I ordered 4 banded leucs from joshsfrogs I'll update with pics of them in a couple of days!


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys! Haven't updated since I got my frogs a few weeks ago but everything is going great so far. Frogs seem happy and are active and all are eating. They are pretty shy and hide most of the time they see me coming. Figured I'd update and post a few pics. The vivarium is filling in nicely!

Here's an update pic of the viv as of 7/23. 



My cork log is starting to look really neat


Fern on the log isn't doing great so I might remove it. I think it might look better if it's not on there. 


Moss is filling in nicely all throughout the tank. 


This brom has changed color on me but I think it still looks really nice.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

And here's the frogs 






Sorry it's blurry


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks great. Nice use of epiweb and cork for the background. Does the epiweb stay moist? The 4 Leucs should be happy in there.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't updated in a while but everything is doing great in the vivarium. Thought I would stop by and post some pictures for everyone to check out. I'm still waiting to here one of these guys start calling. I've seen one attempt to call after I played an audio recording of a leuc call but he didn't have much success. The vivarium is growing in very nicely and the frogs are getting pretty big! I didn't expect them to be that much larger than standard leucs but they are quite large. Here's a few pics, thanks for looking and let me know what you guys think...


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Everything is doing great in the vivarium. I have at least one male that has been calling like crazy lately. My plants are also really growing in nicely. Here are a few updated pics


----------



## simson6 (Jul 15, 2009)

Tank looks absolutely fantastic. Can you post a picture and tell something about the light and filter? 

Great job!!! 
Grts bart


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm jealous!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful! I really like the moss carpet on the fallen cork.


----------



## prairiehugger (Aug 12, 2014)

Very beautiful viv. Love the overgrown look.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks great!

If you are a Kuhnel in NY (especially Long Island) we are related. If yes, shoot me a PM...

Scott


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! I'll try to get some pictures of the frogs but they are pretty camera shy when I get up close. 

Simson my lighting is two exo terra hoods with 2 joshsfrogs led bulbs and 2 exo terra 13 watt bulbs, one in each fixture. For filtration I use joshsfrogs drainage layer and abg mix for my substrate. 

SDK last name is just Kuhn and I'm down here in Kentucky. Certainly don't see many ppl with the same last name lol.


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Haven't updated in a while, sorry guys! Tank is doing great! I removed a lot of the plants on the background as they were beginning to take over. Sadly I lost one frog at some point over the last few months.. He was skinnier than the others and one day he just stopped coming out to feed and I never saw him again. This was probably 3 months ago and the other three are all fat and happy. I'll take some more pics when I can but they are definitely camera shy!


----------



## Kuhny11 (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's a few pics of how the moss has been growing in. Been about 10 months since the tank was planted. 






And I thought this was a good comparison of how much the frogs have grown since I've had them. This is the same seed pod in both pics


----------



## The Living Palette (Apr 17, 2015)

What's the plant list on this? I absolutely love this tank!

-Noah


----------



## bicyclephysics (Apr 26, 2013)

I second the request for a plant list


----------



## Temp6 (Apr 21, 2015)

Plant list would be awesome, as well as what type of moss you used and how you seeded the tank with it?

beautiful tank!


----------

